# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Duckweed?



## Hobart007 (Dec 30, 2004)

Okay, I am not usually this lame online but I just can't find anywhere to get duckweed! Can anyone maybe help me as my tank is starting to grow some moderately serious algae and I would love to get some to use as an emergent plant to control it.

Thank you...

********EDIT**********
Never mind.. I found some. $2.11 for a quarter pound. WOO HOO!! I thought about water lettuce but its prohibited here in FL. Oh well...


----------



## Hobart007 (Dec 30, 2004)

Okay, I am not usually this lame online but I just can't find anywhere to get duckweed! Can anyone maybe help me as my tank is starting to grow some moderately serious algae and I would love to get some to use as an emergent plant to control it.

Thank you...

********EDIT**********
Never mind.. I found some. $2.11 for a quarter pound. WOO HOO!! I thought about water lettuce but its prohibited here in FL. Oh well...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

try going to the ghetto with a mallard call.


----------



## Hobart007 (Dec 30, 2004)

or maybe if somebody threw a joint at me I could DUCK WEED to avoid getting hit...


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Duckweed will only cause you grief... Trust me on that. If you want a good emergent plant rather get some tall Amazon swords or the like. As far as floating plants go, Hornwort or Mylfoil will work well and will actually release chemicals to retard algae growth.

What type of algae problem do you have? It may indicate a nutrient imbalance.

tt4n


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I've seen two types of duckweed so far. A little bitty one that is a pain in the butt. The duckweed I have now is larger (slightly smaller than salvenia) and I like it. But then I have goldfish who love to eat it, so I'm glad it reproduces fast enough to feed them some every day.


----------



## OwenG (Jul 1, 2004)

I've always purchased my duckweed from http://www.floridadriftwood.com

They only carry greater duckweed (salvinia auriculata) at $1 a handful. The duckweed can be found in PLANTS FOR SALE...Other plants.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't put much effort into getting one species. While I like duckweed, it doesn't even grow in my tank. Because its a floating plant, I think its iron-starved.

The only way I can get emergent plant growth is to have roots in soil (iron source). I've got my Water Lettuce growing in a pot on stacked bricks to get its tops above the water. This is the only way I can get dependable and good emergent growth. 

My advice is (and has always been) to buy as many plant species as possible. There's no way to predict which one will do well. 

Think of it this way. The considerable money you're saving on not having CO2 injection, fancy substrates, fertilizers, etc should be spent on plants.


----------



## mrmag (Jan 12, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> As far as floating plants go, Hornwort or Mylfoil will work well and will actually release chemicals to retard algae growth.
> 
> tt4n


Yes and your local watershed will absolutely hate you for stocking your aquarium with invasive plants like milfoil that are causing havoc in natural systems.....

Always research plants before you buy them to see if they are invasive and restricted.


----------



## Hobart007 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tyrone, 

It isn't what I would call a serious problem but I am trying to take it in hand before it can be. I kept reef tanks and still do and have found that a stitch in time saves nine so to speak. This being the case, let me tell you what I see in my tank:

I have a dark green algae that is growing on some of the plants and on the glass. Mostly it just grows on the Amazon Swords but there are small spots on the other plants and driftwood as well. The tank is new and uses the methodology described in Ms. Walstad's book and so I expect to have some excess nutrients and algae unil the plants take hold and start to take off. I wanted the duckweed to pull the nutrients out of the water column and, by doing so, hopefully limit the ability of the algae to get the nutrients it needs. I don't expect the duckweed to be a permanent thing but don't mind scooping sometimes to clear it out... even daily netting would be much less trouble than the bi-weekly water changes and the constant testing of my nano-reef / mantis shrimp tank! Thank you for your advice though and please let me know how you think my plan will work!


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> I have a dark green algae that is growing on some of the plants and on the glass... I expect to have some excess nutrients and algae unil the plants take hold and start to take off.


If the algae is slimy then it is Cyanobacteria but that doesn't really matter as your approach is the right one IMHO. I've tanks covered in blue-green algae clear in days once the nutrient imbalance was rectified. Blue-green alage need a high phosphate and nitrate concentration to grow as well as to be a pest. While it is hard getting rid of phosphate nitrate can be easily reduced by reducing the feedings you give your fish. Most fish can go a few days without food. If you are willing to starve your fish abit then this is one way. Without more N entering the system in the form of fishfood they will out compete each other and die off giving the plants the upper hand as they will have access to nutrients in the substrate.

Once the algae has cleared up then begin feeding again but just 1 feeding per day so the plants are always ahead. I suspect you are at this stage already so just reducing feeding may be all you need.

I can't say I fuss much with algae. In my 1.2m planted tank I used to put in blue-green algae coverred stones and plants and watch the horrid stuff just vanish.

Once your plants are thriving the problem should solve itself.

I would still suggest hornwort over duckweed any day. Planting more rooted plants would be a better idea. If you water is soft you could try Indian Fern (_Ceratopteris_).

tt


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Hobart007:
> Tyrone,
> ...


If you have my book, you should reread the chapter on algae control. I haven't found that water changes for lowering phosphate and nitrate help much. And I doubt that starving your fish will have any effect.


----------

